# Modern FOSS replacement for Xnview 1.70 ?



## Anatoly_kch (May 4, 2017)

Over 12 years my favorite picture viewer is xnview, but native FreeBSD version is abandoned around 2006 and it is 32 bit only (so it isn't simple to use on modern x64 systems). Also, it isn't opensourced and it is not free for commercial use. Can anybody suggest replacement?
Points why I like it:
-Clean view mode (with image info in status bar/OSD) and clean browse/thumbnails mode, not mixture of both with unrelevant tools that taking screen place. Simple switching between modes.
-Simple fast edit tools. I need crop, downscale and jpeg lossless rotate only. In browse mode it's possible to select multiple images and rotate them at once.
-Preset directories to copy/move.
-It is fast, I feel no discomfort even on ancient PII-266 machine, it shows progress bar while opening big picture or doing something, not just hanging like many others do. Not important on modern hardware, however.
Also, I using geeqie, gpicview, xv on some machines, but I can't think of them as complete replacement for xnview. Is there any modern replacement to xnview I don't know?


----------



## tobik@ (May 4, 2017)

Have you tried with graphics/gthumb?


----------



## Deleted member 48958 (May 5, 2017)

Personally I use graphics/mirage, it is really nice, simple and lightweight,
it's got only few dependencies and described as "Fast and simple image viewer",
it's really fast and also plays *.gif-s very nice, IMO the best lightweight and simple image viewer (also it uses GPL v3).





By the way, I found it accidentally with `% pkg search -c 'image viewer'`.

Or try graphics/viewnior, it is not bad too


----------



## Anatoly_kch (May 17, 2017)

graphics/gthumb is almost good except it still lack fullscreen mode: Bug#783851: gthumb: no fullscreen in fullscreen mode.
It's amazing how fast is python/gtk which is graphics/mirage, and it is really good as a simple viewer, and it has configurable hotkeys to call more heavy tools when needed, but it has no jpeg lossless rotation which I need very frequently so I don't want separate tool for that. Also tried some others, still no good replacement for xnview for a while yet.


----------



## Anatoly_kch (Jan 14, 2020)

So 2 years passed. By occasion today I've checked graphics/nomacs (https://nomacs.org). That is it!


----------

